# macosx.com on Linux !.....yehaww



## porcupine (Sep 13, 2000)

It's fantastic to see that even a macintosh related site like this is hosted on a Linux machine. No wonder Apple is moving towards this open source OS (darwin).

Good on you Admin !


----------



## jtrott (Sep 14, 2000)

So when are you going to "eat your own dogfood" and run it on MacOS X


----------



## porcupine (Sep 14, 2000)

> _Originally posted by jtrott _
> *So when are you going to "eat your own dogfood" and run it on MacOS X  *



Why run it on MacOS X when you can run it faster and easier on Linux.


----------



## InstantCool (Sep 22, 2000)

> _Originally posted by porcupine _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I heard some of the Apache Control Panels Apple has made for OS X are pretty sweet and easy to use.

Are there any actual speed benchmarks as to Linux being a faster server?  Not that I wouldn't doubt it.  OS X is still beta software.  Still, I would guess this site would probably switch  to OS X once it's released.  Maybe we should wait till then to pass judgement.


----------



## MeanGoat (Sep 24, 2000)

I remember reading some benchmarks a little ways back on http://www.slashdot.org clearly pointing out that the BSDs served out more, what does http://www.yahoo.com run?  Then again I did here Linus speak at Comdex last year about the BSD stack no longer had the throne.  Of course I think he was talking about 2.4 which still isn't out, but the networking is much improved, I recommend taking a look.


----------



## asterizk (Oct 6, 2000)

I feel like somewhat of a geek for saying this but the way I understand it (not very well ), the speed factor is probably related to the kernel issue:

Linux is monolithic-kernel based system.  This means most essential services are compiled together all at the same time.  This means that it's fast, but it takes work to modify the OS.

Mac OS X is a microkernel-based system.  This means that the kernel contains an absolute bare minimum of the services required (memory, disk, process management), and the rest are separate modules sitting on top of the microkernel.  This means it's not as fast as a monolithic kernel (since in a microkernel, different parts of the operating system share different memory spaces), but it's easier to reconfigure (since the modules are independent of the kernel itself).

Basically, it's performance vs. configurability.  But this is all just my speculation, since I haven't any real experience with either operating system...

Feedback appreciated,
Krishen


----------



## Dr_Stein (Oct 12, 2000)

No, not everything is faster and easier on linux. I don't know why anybody said that. 
Few things y'all didn't consider:
1)macosx.com is based at a webhosting company that just happens to have linux servers.
2)the guy that owns this site is a poor college kid that can't afford a new machine to run MacOS X PB..
3)the site owner has a T3 to his house and just happened to have a spare linux box
4)the site is co-located, and the co-lo place only supports NT and Linux
5)he set the site up before he GOT MacOS X PB....
6)I'm bored.


----------



## sverre (Oct 12, 2000)

Asterizk:

That's what the linux ppl the the Mac ppl... 

While true for original Mach the kernel in MacOS X is heavily modified to speed it up. That means that they have pulled most things that Linux has but Mach doesn't into the kernel.
I think we'll have to wait and see which is faster. I wouldn't bet on either right now.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 27, 2000)

Why run it on OS X server and pay $400 to get the software when you can get linux for as little as $20 ???


----------



## mtc7501 (Oct 27, 2000)

SOme of you should read other posts. Espiecially in the site news, etc... This site runs on mySQL, which (according to the post) does not yet currently run on X pb. Also, the post says how he would like people to help port mySQL so that X pb users can have the power that linux and other platforms can have.


----------



## Dr_Stein (Oct 27, 2000)

Huh? CHeck http://www.versiontracker.com - there's a few MySQL ports already working well.

MacOS X Server isn't $499 if you're a student, FYI...


----------



## iRonin (Nov 7, 2000)

you know fellow Apple users, last time I looked the people we wanted to see put down and away weren't the ones with a 7% Market Share like us... it was the guys sporting the 86% OS Market Share... who cares if this site is run on linux, so long as no one is using NT or 2k, I don't care.  Keep up the good work, Linux and Apple.

--Adam


----------

